# Gone off breakfast?



## alexdo (Oct 26, 2013)

My 9 month old is not enjoying her kibble at the moment, she used to wolf it down in seconds but now picks at her breakfast and eats it very slowly.

She is still on 2 meals a day and she seems to be enjoying the 2nd meal.
She is fed Orijen 2 x 100g

Should I take her to the vet? she seems absolutely fine otherwise, constantly looking for scraps and full of energy.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I doubt a vet visit is necessary, especially if she is still eating the later meal ok, it can get boring for them, Dudley was never bothered about eating his first meal until after his morning run, it ended up more like elevensies and tea. I just stuck with it as I didn't want him to get too fussy and it worked, although if I had some leftover meat scraps or bits of pasta I sometimes added a tiny bit to make it a bit more interesting. Now he is fed prepared raw meals and gets very excited about his meals whatever the time. but I've only changed over this year and he did well on his barking heads until then. If you are still feeding puppy food it may be that she is ready to move to adult, for some of her meals anyway.


----------



## alexdo (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks for the reply  will keep an eye on her, maybe she is bored with the kibble, this morning as I made pack lunch she watched every move I made in case a stray bit of human food made it's way to the floor!
Have just ordered a £13 kg bag of puppy food!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Willow had stopped eating breakfast also. She is 17 months. I was worried at first but she seems fine and gobbles down dinner. As long as they are getting enough food and the proper nutrition, I have stopped worrying (kind of) 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Beemer my picky one doesn't always like to eat so I was hand feeding him. Of course Lexi learned to do the same thing and switched foods. Well Beemer started again when I started adding joint supplement. Argh! Then decided to add a dash of salmon oil, they inhale their food so fast he actually tries to eat out if her bowl. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

